# Roboto Font from ICS [Download]



## Mustang302LX

Got the Roboto font and its slick! I uploaded it to my dropbox for your enjoyment!

Note: I got this online not myself I take no credit. I only uploaded it.

http://db.tt/bTJM9zRA

To install:

Download file on your phone. Once complete open Root Explorer and navigate to /sdcard/downloads and long press on the zip you just downloaded. Choose to extract all to /sdcard/extracted

If you don't already have the app download Font Changer from the market (free). Once downloaded navigate in Root Explorer to /sdcard/extracted and copy both Roboto font files. Paste them in /sdcard/.fontchanger. Now open up font changer and apply Roboto font!

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## miketoasty

Just applied it. Looks really clean, love it!


----------



## DrPepperLives

How did you go about applying it?


----------



## Mustang302LX

DrPepperLives said:


> How did you go about applying it?


OP updated with instructions.


----------



## justin654

Real nice. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Mustang302LX

No problem guys. As soon as I saw it in person I know I had to spread it quick lol. Looks clean!


----------



## tbot

Love it! Thanks for the find and sharing it

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tgallant21

Thank you for this, love the new font


----------



## monky_1

Here's how it looks


----------



## Mustang302LX

No problem all glad its working for you.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## freewriter55

This font is gorgeous, thank you!


----------



## Mustang302LX

freewriter55 said:


> This font is gorgeous, thank you!


No problem. Much improved over the current font.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## alosenster

Rom toolbox has the font, and all you have to do is select install.


----------



## mcmillanje

love it.

Thanks


----------



## Mustang302LX

alosenster said:


> Rom toolbox has the font, and all you have to do is select install.


Thanks for the extra info! I don't use ROM Toolbox but that makes it easy for those who do!


----------



## Nick.Tbolt

This is great

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty

"alosenster said:


> Rom toolbox has the font, and all you have to do is select install.


I tried this method but had problems with bold font. Would not recommend doing it this way.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Apparently iFanboys are complaining that Roboto is like the font that was/is used in iOS. To that I ask them how their pull down notification bar is working for them!


----------



## Sticky

Mustang302LX said:


> Apparently iFanboys are complaining that Roboto is like the font that was/is used in iOS. To that I ask them how their pull down notification bar is working for them!


Nice one. 

Anyway, thanks for sharing, awesome font!


----------



## z28 justin

I couldn't get root explorer to extract a rar. Tried renaming to a zip but then the files inside didn't show up.

Edit: just used another zip program. This looks great!


----------



## skinien

Is it easy to revert back?

Edit: Who cares... damn this looks good! Thanks given.


----------



## nexttonomy

Hi all..

Quick question. Does this work on custom roms?

Thanks, Nexttonomy


----------



## miketoasty

"nexttonomy said:


> Hi all..
> 
> Quick question. Does this work on custom roms?
> 
> Thanks, Nexttonomy


Quick answer: yes.


----------



## Mustang302LX

nexttonomy said:


> Hi all..
> 
> Quick question. Does this work on custom roms?
> 
> Thanks, Nexttonomy


I'm on CM7 and it works so yes it does.

Dang I was beat to the punch!


----------



## ryanstfl

Anyway to slightly reduce the size of the font? I tried Spare Parts, didn't work.


----------



## Mustang302LX

ryanstfl said:


> Anyway to slightly reduce the size of the font? I tried Spare Parts, didn't work.


Not that I am aware of but someone a little wiser may know.


----------



## TRE_588

"Mustang302LX said:


> I'm on CM7 and it works so yes it does.
> 
> Dang I was beat to the punch!


I'm on omfgb and it works like a charm


----------



## perfoliate

Working great on liquid here. Looks fantastic


----------



## 00negative

"ryanstfl said:


> Anyway to slightly reduce the size of the font? I tried Spare Parts, didn't work.


There is pay app in market that will reduce the size but don't think it works on all devices. Not sure if jrummy's toolbox has a feature like this either.

Don't think it is an easy change I have tried changing font pt size on pc and then writing file to phone but it didn't work. Not sure if there is a pt font size called out in framework or what.


----------



## v36sedan

Just use font installer.


----------



## mystakilla

What's special about this font? I thought it was going to be some awesome eye candy but it looks like a standard font to me.


----------



## Morkai Almandragon

This font seems at first glance to me the same as Darkstar Coconut only slightly larger.


----------



## schrochem

Yes nice font. I'm on LGB and tried font installer but the font listed there as roboto looks nothing like the one in the op. So I extracted them on my pc and emailed the ttf files and used font changer. I think clean is an appropriate description as others have said.


----------



## animez

Thanks to the OP for posting this (with instructions to boot). Loving this font, very clean.

Sent from my SoaB Thunderbolt


----------



## dvgb173

Tried it. Found it too small. (Me being old, and all...)
Reverted to whatever is Slayher's CM7 default.

DougB.


----------



## sk3litor

Droid life has posted a link for an actual theme for ics for those using theme Chooser. If it does not go directly to theme Chooser go into your file manager and install the apk from your download folder. It should then be in theme Chooser. Enjoy. Btw its niiiiiice.


----------



## Mustang302LX

sk3litor said:


> Droid life has posted a link for an actual theme for ics for those using theme Chooser. If it does not go directly to theme Chooser go into your file manager and install the apk from your download folder. It should then be in theme Chooser. Enjoy. Btw its niiiiiice.


Uh wow! That is nice! My new theme of choice till the G-Nex arrives!!!


----------

